# PC component dimensions



## Lazzer408 (Dec 22, 2011)

This thread is for those who make their own chassis and brackets and need component dimensions. I will update this from time to time as I gather more information.

2.5" HDD/SDD







3.5" HDD






ATX PSU






Micro ATX PSU





SFX PSU






ATX board






Micro ATX Board





Mini ITX Board






Mini ITX Layout






I/O Shield Placement






I/O Shield Ref.


----------

